# 7532 just hit!



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Late today we received our first 7532.....a Mitsubishi
32hp turbo diesel......3 speed range (L-M-H) HYDRO (not shuttle)...ALL the bells and whistles.This is an AWESOME mid range Utility Tractor...
Pictures at 11:00.....tomorrow.....lol Bye


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well be waiting to see the unveiling Where have you been Neil you must be busy this time of year.
Jody


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What is the MSRP on it as well? Thanks


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

any implements?


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Jody....got back tuesday from a short vacation.
Wheewwww....what a saturday.
Moved several tractors today
msrp on the 7532 is 14,999 with industrial tires...less with ag or turf tires. All the usual attachments and implements are available.
Sorry didn't get the pics done today,just not enough hours.......we did get it cleaned up from its shipping dust,so it should make a pretty one.Loader for it is due in tuesday or wed.
Im going to have a cocktail.....:cheers:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks!
:cheers:


----------

